# resulta que...



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom!

Com traduirieu a l'anglès 'resulta que' en un context com:
- El Marc li ha demanat al Lluís que no fumés. (Resulta que) és al·lèrgic al fum del tabac. 

Em sembla que aquest 'resulta' és una mena de connector que justifica el que s'ha dit abans. Una mica com "el Marc li ha demanat al Lluís que no fumés, perquè és al·lèrgic al fum", però no exactament. No acabo de trobar una paraula en anglès que em convenci. Algú em pot ajudar? Necessito un connector que pugui començar una frase (és a dir, vull traduir-ho en dues frases independents, com està en català).

Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda!


----------



## Keiria

Hola avellana!
   Se m'ha acudit que potser es podria dir: "It turns out that he is... "
   Primer havia pensat: "It seems that". Però potser em sona més a opinió aquesta opció.


----------



## Elessar

El Marc li ha demanat al Lluís que no fumés. (Resulta que) és al·lèrgic al fum del tabac.

_Marc asked Lluís not to smoke. *The thing is tha*t he is allergic to tobacco smoke_

_Marc asked Lluís not to smoke. *It turns out tha*t he is allergic to tobacco smoke_

_Marc asked Lluís not to smoke, *because *he is allergic to tobacco smoke_


----------



## ernest_

També pot ser _He happens to be allergic..._


----------



## avellanainphilly

Merci per totes les respostes!
Segurament em quedaré amb 'it turns out' or 'he happens', tot i que no em fan del tot el pes perquè no són connectives (necessito una traducció força literal del català) i 'because' tampoc m'hi va bé perquè haig de mantenir l'estructura de dues frases de l'original. 

Moltes gràcies altre cop i que vagi bé el cap de setmana.


----------



## Susan2008

Bones!! Què et sembla "apparently"?


----------



## heresys

Hola nois!
que et sembla "it's because"?
Adeu!


----------



## Demurral

Hola gent!

A mi no se m'acut res...però la opció de heresys és la que m'ha fet més el pes...simple i precisa. Tot i que it happens em sóna molt més "anglesa".^^

A reveure!!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Gràcies per totes les idees altre cop!


----------

